# evelyn, eve, evie?



## x_ellen

which one do you prefer?
and which middle name would you choose to go with it?:flower:


----------



## blav

I babysit a little girl named Evelyn Gracie. Everyone calls her Evie and it's really cute!


----------



## xSarahM

Evelyn Rose
Evelyn Grace
Evelyn Charlotte
Evelyn Amelia
Evelyn Maya
Evelyn Lucia
Evelyn Nina
Evelyn Briony
Evelyn Ciara


Ahh! i cant think of anymore today. Idk whats wrong with my brain. :dohh:


----------



## x_ellen

i do love: 
Evelyn Amelia
Evelyn Maya
Evelyn Lucia

shh sarah, you're so good at names! :haha:


----------



## Lexilove

I like Evelyn the best, Evie sounds like a little girls name not a woman's IMO

Evelyn Cecelia 
Evelyn Grace
Evelyn Harper
Evelyn Iris
Evelyn Paige


----------



## Lucy22

I still have a soft spot for Evelyn, it was supposed to be my LO's name. :cloud9:
I think you should call her Evelyn, with Eve for short.
When I was considering it I had :

Evelyn Juliet
Evelyn Fleur
Evelyn Marie
Evelyn Felicity
Evelyn Seraphina
Evelyn Louise
Evelyn Joanna

Hope that helped :flow:


----------



## JessicaAnne

This may sound odd, but I prefer Evelyn. I wanted Evie to be called that but DF made me compromise! x


----------



## daydreamerx

i love evelyn :)


----------



## Kaisma

I like Eve!! :)


----------



## vinteenage

Either Evelyn or Eve with the nickname Evie. I do prefer Evelyn though.

Lucy, what are you naming your daughter now?


----------



## Bexxx

Evelyn is gorgeous :flower:


----------



## amygwen

I love Evelyn, a good friend of mine named her daughter Evelyn and calls her Evie :D


----------



## krys

I like Eve, and Evie as a nickname :]


----------



## xXerinXx

I love Evelyn. That's my LO's middle name. I really wanted it to be her first but OH prefered to use it as her middle name.


----------

